# C50 HM vs HP?



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi everyone...I'm in the market for a C50 and I'm a little confused by some Colnago specs. Colnago.com does not list a C50 HP or HM...just the Strada. If you search trial-tir-usa.com you'll only find the C50HP. However if you go to competitivecyclist.com you'll find both a C50 HM and a C50 HP. Can anyone clarify? Can you actually buy both? Is one just a newer version of the other? I've always just known of the C50 and/or C50HP. Thanks for any help!


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Differences. .*



chuckice said:


> Can anyone clarify? Can you actually buy both? Is one just a newer version of the other? I've always just known of the C50 and/or C50HP. Thanks for any help!


The HM uses a "twill" weave lay-up of carbon, and it's obviously different when you look at it. The lugs have high modulus (HM) carbon added to the lay-up and as a result, are shorter than the HP. I believe in a 55cm frame it's about 4 ounces less. In other words, no better than the HP unless the weight of a big swig of water means that much to you.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply...looking at competitivecyclist it's clear that there's some weight difference albeit not a whole lot. But my bigger question is are they really both "in the market" right now? The reason I ask is that I'm being told that the C50 I have on order from trial-tir is an HM but I'd like to make sure that I'm not being sold an older HP. Any way to confirm? I can't really determine online if there's any visible difference or if the HP is just gone from the market and everything is an HM now. Personally I'd take a cheaper HP if I could find one but the pickins are slim. 

Sooooo...anyone know if Colnago has just dropped the HP or are both being sold right now? Any way to tell the difference between the two...other than pulling out the scale.  

Thanks!

Charles


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Yes. .*



chuckice said:


> Any way to confirm? I can't really determine online if there's any visible difference or if the HP is just gone from the market and everything is an HM now. Personally I'd take a cheaper HP if I could find one but the pickins are slim.
> Charles


They are "in market" but HP is on it's down cycle. You can get them at Totalcycling (where I ordered mine from) in Ireland. Shipping was $32 and I got the frame in three days. Another fantastic place (and person) to deal with is Mike Perry at http://www.maestro-uk.com/ he EXTENDS THE WARRANTY to four years. He can deliver the HM for you for $3350, which is amazing. I'd NEVER buy from the US importer Triltir. They are a monoply, and greatly overcharge the price of the Colnago Frames. Additionally, they have a reputation for running away from warranty claims when possible.

Read this link: http://groups-beta.google.com/group...olnago+Trialtir&rnum=9&hl=en#fe09348d76987699


----------



## johnjend (May 10, 2005)

HP is the '04 frame and HM is the '05 frame. It's harder to find an HP in larger sizes but if you find one, you'll get a deal on them compared to the HM. I saved $1200 US by taking the 4oz heavier frame.... HP's are scarcer in the US it seems and I ended up getting mine from Maestro. Highly recommended.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Congratulations*

*johnjend,

That's a great deal, congratulations! I hear that Maestro is great to work with. So did he charge you $1200 less for the HP than he would charge for an HM? Did he say if the discount was just because of the model/year or was there any other reason, like size? I appreciate your help.

Thanks, Tshirt*


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Maestro is awsome. .*



T-shirt said:


> *johnjend,
> 
> I hear that Maestro is great to work with.
> Thanks, Tshirt*


Mike Perry @ Maestro is just fantastic to deal with. I have no idea why some idiots buy Colnagos in the US with one distributor (ie. .monoply) and get raped on the price.


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

*ditto*

Ditto. Mike Perry is absolutely and utterly (sorry, too much Paul Sherwin!) the best guy to deal with. He's a gentleman and a scholar, plus he simply offers the bst deals available on Colnagos...period.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

chuckice said:


> Sooooo...anyone know if Colnago has just dropped the HP or are both being sold right now? Any way to tell the difference between the two...other than pulling out the scale.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Charles


The old version has a very fine mesh carbon weave look and the newer one a larger weave characterized by a diagonal pattern.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

chuckice said:


> Hi everyone...I'm in the market for a C50 and I'm a little confused by some Colnago specs. Colnago.com does not list a C50 HP or HM...just the Strada. If you search trial-tir-usa.com you'll only find the C50HP. However if you go to competitivecyclist.com you'll find both a C50 HM and a C50 HP. Can anyone clarify? Can you actually buy both? Is one just a newer version of the other? I've always just known of the C50 and/or C50HP. Thanks for any help!


If you are looking at a larger size I don't think there is much real difference.
The larger size (60 and up) C50 HM have "Freuler" geometry, with longer lugs.
But I don't know if they're the same as the HP lugs.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*That's where the "weight" . .*



cadence90 said:


> . . " longer lugs.
> But I don't know if they're the same as the HP lugs.


The weight savings comes in. The lugs are HM (high modulus carbon fiber) which allows shorter lugs. HM carbon is VERY $ so it's used in certain places of high stress such as bottom brackets and lugs.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Only on the smaller frames*



KATZRKOL said:


> The weight savings comes in. The lugs are HM (high modulus carbon fiber) which allows shorter lugs. HM carbon is VERY $ so it's used in certain places of high stress such as bottom brackets and lugs.


As mentioned above, the C50 HMs above 60cm use "Freuler" geo like the C50HP, with longer lugs than the "standard" HM, to add stiffness to the frame.


----------

